# 14 Hours of Classic Singers on Blu-ray



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've been waiting for this one!

Classic Archive: Voices










14 hours of recitals and television broadcasts featuring Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gundula Janowitz, Regine Crespin, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Rita Streich, Julia Varady Boris Christoff, Theresa Berganza, Armgard Seefried, Tito Gobbi, Wolfgang Windfassen and Victoria de los Angeles.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=vintagetips-20&linkId=L2S4KIBK3DUFGQ7F

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFiCwc5wcfc#t=93


----------

